# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  how much arimidex do you use on cycle to prevent bloat/gyno?

## cellar

I'm just trying to see what you guys think about arimidex . Letrozole is known to almost kill your estrogen levels, which as a result would make gains extremely slow. Arimidex would obviously be the best choice on cycle, but how much is too much? How much have you guys been able to get away with?

I'm just wondering if a .25 mg dose EOD is enough to prevent any gyno/bloat from occuring while allowing the most of your gains.

What do you guys think? Anyone tried .25 mg EOD and done a successful cycle to prevent bloating?

----------


## Dukkit

i dont use any AI during cycle

it kills my mass and strength gains

.25 mg eod wont prevent bloating to any significant degree

----------


## cellar

Im not that worried about the bloating control as much as the gyno issue.


It would suck to suffer the gains though just to control gyno.

What have you used/use currently for gyno control? 

I have been thinking about 20mg of nolva but, I hear it's either a hit or miss. Some people still get gyno with nolva on cycle.

My proposed plan is

dbol 30mg 1-5 weeks
test C 500mg 1-12 weeks

Im still trying to figure out if I want to try arimidex at low dose or nolva.

----------


## MMArmour

same boat. getting ready to start cycle in march (trying to get body fat to 10% before then. at 12% right now) and have a-dex but i think ill just keep as needed. i dont want to fvck up my gains. Id like to see answers on this too. My cycle is alittle heavier than yours but id really like to know if the adex will mess with you gains

----------


## cellar

Ive been researching and in certain studies it says estrogen was suppressed by 80% on a mere .5mg dose.

Other places said it was a 1mg dose that suppressed estrogen levels by 80%.

(Maybe the .5mg dose was incorrect)?


80% suppression of estrogen will likely slow down gains to the point where you won't be too happy at all.

I know in my case that I am proned to gyno, not so much on the hair loss department however.

My nipples don't seem to itch or give any signs of oncoming gyno, it just sorta happens overnight. 

I think it would be wise for A-dex but at what point is too much?

----------


## MMArmour

in almost every instance ive seen people running adex for AI it has been at an .25ED instance and a few at .25 EOD. Kind of the blind leading the blind here but if you ran .25 eod i would think thats a pretty good dosage to start at and then up/down it as needed. Strange that your gyno has no symptoms. Sure its gyno? Ive only done one cycle previously to the one ill begin in march but my first was almost identical to yours only it was 8 weeks with test e (didnt know shit about long esters etc... total botched job but came out 23 lbs heavier and kept all but 7lbs of it).

----------


## cellar

This is going to be my real gear run. I tried prohormones at first and they sorta suck, plain and simple, they make you feel like doo doo. And their not really that much cheaper than real gear IMO.


I ran epistane/havoc for my first cycle without many symptoms till gyno just popped up.

I tried to run it agian and for some reason, I was convinced on buying letrozole because it was more bang for the buck.

2nd cycle, I only ended up gaining 5 pounds. Those 5 pounds came from the first 2 weeks without letro, and I realized for 3 weeks my weight didnt budge a single pound when letro was thrown in.

Most people usually see about 10-12 pounds on the stuff in 4-5 weeks. I however saw 5, and that was due to the beginning of the cycle.

Letro is some harsh shit. Kills the hell out of my libido.

----------


## Dukkit

ive only had bouts with gyno on tren cycles. when that happened i bumped up my caber dose. hit the letro hard. and it was gone in a week. then ran a-dex for a few days to keep my estrogen from rebounding off the letro

i got rid of gyno and kept getting gains. 

if your really prone to gyno, then .25mg a day is what ya gotta do. it will slow your gains but some gains are better then gyno anyday

----------


## cellar

I was told by a guy who does judging for contest, that you should either do .25mg ED or .5mg EOD.

Not sure which one will allow me to see more gains.

Maybe a .25mg ED dose should help keep most of the estrogen at bay. If I start seeing something, I could bump up the dose up to .5 EOD.

----------


## chuckt12345

i was doin .5mg eod but was making me really tired so went to e3d. Then i found out my gear is bunk so its all pointless now

----------


## cellar

Hmn I just realized .25 ED could be convient for a dbol /test C cycle.

dbols are used to kick start. Then it is dropped for test when test C kicks in. Ill see how the .25ED works and report back  :Big Grin:

----------


## Big

I always start at .25eod when I use adex

----------


## cellar

I don't know if your allowed to say the name, but which company did the fake gear come from? Just curious.

----------


## chuckt12345

ha,, i cant but i would love to

----------


## benjorrell

Is there anyway to reverse GYNO once it has occurred? Just ordered nolva and arimidex to try and combat the problem but from what I have read it is a preventative rather than actually getting shut of it, is this true? Is there anything that I can order which would reverse GYNO?

----------


## qscgugcsq

http://forums.steroid.com/educationa...bout-gyno.html


Read this it will surely answer your question, if not create your own thread this one it 4 years old  :Smilie: 
good luck

----------


## DVD_Administrator

AI is essential at the Cycle to prevent you looking like bloat

----------


## Negative Knight

> i dont use any AI during cycle
> 
> it kills my mass and strength gains
> 
> .25 mg eod wont prevent bloating to any significant degree


Aren't you worried about gyno?

----------


## austinite

The dose is not universal. This cannot be generalized. The proper answer would be; The dose that keeps your estradiol in good range. Which is not the same for everyone. 

Blood work, instead of a guessing game. Simple.

----------

